# Globe Worsted Spinning Co. West Yorkshire. A compehensive image heavy report.



## Silent Hill (Feb 6, 2013)

" The Sleeping Beauty "







Well folks! It seems that time may be running out as regards being able to see inside this rather majestic looking Victorian Mill.

I have visited here on more than one occasion with more than one person 

The final glimpse.






Top businessmen have announced their ambitious plan to make Globe Worsted Mill in Slaithwaite the heart of a new "Sili-Colne Valley" in Huddersfield. The funding is substantial. They are talking about a project, when it's finished, of about 10m pounds.
The investors hope the 150,000sq ft building will become a hub for environmental technology, manufacturing and design. 






That's great news for the town, and especially the village of Slaithwaite. The Mill has laid dormant since It's closure in 2005. The Sleeping Beauty has received the kiss of life.






Globe Worsted was founded in 1887, and produced high-quality worsted yarns. 
The firm was taken over by the Bradford-based Amalgamated Textiles Company in 1923. In the 1960s they employed 700 people, but this had dropped to 200 by the 1980s, and by 1987 the company was spinning 10 million miles of yarn a year, producing luxury fibres such as alpaca, mohair, angora and camel-hair. 






There's one thing for sure though.......
The words 'Made in Huddersfield' will always be synonymous with quality cloth. A man was always proud to wear a suit bearing the said same label.






The following images are actual Globe shots. Many thanks to a certain person for showing me these, and letting me photograph them.






No doubt these will prove important historical images in the future.






Flat Caps. Always a winner.






I just love these old photos.






Note the suited and booted gentleman..... probably the departmental foreman.






That seems to be the past taken care of.

-----------------------------------------

Lets crack on then.......






The passage of time.






Empty spaces........ 
















....... And pillar porn.






There were lots of lovely things in here to shoot.


























The old mechanics shop.






Part of the central rope race.






The boiler house.






Huge air filters






The loading bay.






Vintage cart.






Fire escape.






Part of the offices.











Feet up time.






Important documents within......











Soz for the overload peeps.​


----------



## Mars Lander (Feb 6, 2013)

Sterling report !!! the images are ace, like the defocusing here and there , gives things a different look


----------



## krela (Feb 6, 2013)

What overload? That's fantastic.


----------



## AgentTintin (Feb 6, 2013)

Nice to see a big building not trashed by mindless chavs...


----------



## MrDan (Feb 6, 2013)

One of the best actual reports I've seen on here, nice one mate!
I would have been in my element in that boiler house, love the old photos you've managed to get your hands on too.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Feb 6, 2013)

Brilliant report, well put together.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Feb 6, 2013)

Cracking pics there!


----------



## perjury saint (Feb 6, 2013)

*One of the best reports ive seen on here!!! In a word...BOSTIN!!! *


----------



## ZerO81 (Feb 6, 2013)

Thats the dogs dangly-bits right there mate!

Would love to have seen this place.


----------



## Silent Hill (Feb 6, 2013)

Cheers everyone. Much appreciated. It's a bit special for me is this one


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 7, 2013)

GET YOUR BL**DY FEET OFF THAT TABLE... DO YOU DO THAT AT HOME???

Cracking report mate, loved it.


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 7, 2013)

Brill report & photos.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Feb 7, 2013)

Amazing report and pics
Thanks!


----------



## Silent Hill (Feb 7, 2013)

TeeJF said:


> GET YOUR BL**DY FEET OFF THAT TABLE... DO YOU DO THAT AT HOME???



Just for you mate


----------



## Judderman62 (Feb 8, 2013)

we need to hook up again soon fella ... miss the old times


----------



## Woofem (Feb 9, 2013)

Thats about as good as good gets mate. Lovely


----------



## sonyes (Feb 9, 2013)

Very nice!! Great pics....liking this a lot!


----------



## shatners (Feb 9, 2013)

Some great pictures and cracking history there mate... thanks for putting the time in!


----------



## Silent Hill (Feb 10, 2013)

Judderman62 said:


> we need to hook up again soon fella ... miss the old times



Too true mate 

Many thanks everyone


----------



## Lucky Pants (Feb 10, 2013)

Great report and stunning images thanks for giving us a insight into this wonderful mill .


----------



## boxerheaven (Feb 10, 2013)

these are fantastic mr


----------



## jme2012 (Feb 18, 2013)

Love The passage of time pic, dose look a bit scary though lol.
What was in those jars then?
And that Vintage cart looks well heavy to pull along lol.

Overall, brilliant report with brilliant photos mate.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Silent Hill (Feb 18, 2013)

jme2012 said:


> Love The passage of time pic, dose look a bit scary though lol.
> What was in those jars then?
> And that Vintage cart looks well heavy to pull along lol.
> 
> ...



The jars contained fibre samples which were tested for oil content mate


----------



## wolfism (Feb 18, 2013)

That's a majestic looking mill, and the archive shots are super. Great thread.


----------



## jme2012 (Feb 19, 2013)

Silent Hill said:


> The jars contained fibre samples which were tested for oil content mate



Ah ok thanks for the reply


----------



## tigger2013 (Mar 8, 2013)

Great report i think a visit is in order before the builders and secca get in there!!


----------

